# Problem: BLASC-Addon Updater



## Kuriantas (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe schon seit einigen Wochen ein Problem mit dem BLASC-Client.


Ich nutze sehr gerne die Funktion des Addon-Updater...
Jedoch kommt es manchmal dazu wenn sehr viele Addons aktualisiert werden, dass sich
der Updater aufhängt... Er verbraucht dann auch unnormal viel Speicher...
zwischen 48-50% CPU Auslastung und zwischen 23.000-26.000 Speicherauslastung...


Wenn dies passiert kann ich BLASC nur mit Hilfe des Task-Manager beenden.
Logischer Weise muss der danach wieder neugestartet werden.

Die Addons sind zwar nach dieser Aufhäng-Aktion zwar allesamt geupdatet, jedoch nervt es ungemein
erneut Blasc zu starten.. 


Ich habe es auch schon mit warten versucht... Aber der Updater bleibt quasi bei 100% stehen... und selbst nach 20min verschwindet dieser Anzeigebildschirm nicht und die Ressourcen bleiben weiterhin im starken Gebrauch.


zu den Technichen Daten meines PC:
2x 2,3 Ghz Dual Core bei 1024 DDR-Ram
diese sollten beim Startup eigendlich reichen für Blasc...

Ports: 21, 80 und 8080 sind freigegeben

ich habe in den Patchnotizen des Client gesehen, dass es zu Abstürzen kam wenn die Internet-Verbindung unter brochen ist.. dies ist jedoch bei mir nie der Fall.


Würde mich freuen, wenn mir dabei einer helfen kann.


Um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen, dies tritt nur bei mehr als 5 Addon-Aktualisierungen auf, darunter funktioniert es Tadellos. Jedoch muss man die Fubar oder Pitbull Plugins ja auch updaten und die sind meistens in doch zahlreicherer Form vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kuriantas - Kleiner Gnom-Hexer


----------



## Darkon84 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab das problem auch gehapt wobei es auch bei weniger als 5 addons auftrat. Nun läuft blasc einfach gar nicht mehr NEED UPDATE


----------



## Fieberwahn (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

bei mir gibts das selbe problem. Ich hab nach etlichen Versuchen mit 98% Prozessorlast und ruckelanfällen Blask nun deinstalliert.

Für die Addons habe ich wieder den WowAceUpdater von http://www.wowace.com/wiki/WowAceUpdater geladen. Der geht.


----------



## Kuriantas (3. Dezember 2007)

Fieberwahn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir gibts das selbe problem. Ich hab nach etlichen Versuchen mit 98% Prozessorlast und ruckelanfällen Blask nun deinstalliert.
> 
> Für die Addons habe ich wieder den WowAceUpdater von http://www.wowace.com/wiki/WowAceUpdater geladen. Der geht.




nun gut, es wäre eine möglichkeit, aber ich denke wenn BLASC den Service schon anbietet sollte der auch BUGFREI nutzbar sein... 

aber ich denke, wenn man genug Hinweise auf Fehler bei BLASC gibt umso besser geht der Fortschritt des Clients vorran. Schliesslich ist das ja schon ein tolles Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sind wir uns denke ich alle einig


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Dezember 2007)

Gleiches Problem (nach-wie-vor) bei mir.

Ab mehr als 5-7 Addon-Updates (verfügbar) updated BLASC, hängt sich danach aber mit 48-50% CPU-Last auf (X2-CPU. Davor 3800+ mit einem Core = 98-100% CPU-Last).

Leider gibt es auch keinen Updatebalken, an dem man sowas sehen kann/könnte, außer in den Taskmanager zu schauen und BLASC dann "auf die harte Tour" zu killen oder, nach einem erfolgreichem Update, liest BLASC die AddonList erneut (dann hat's mal geklappt). Wenn dieser Fortschrittbalken NICHT erscheint, kann man davon ausgehen, das BLASC wieder gecrasht ist.

MfG


----------



## Tolk (5. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir geht eigentlich alles. Bei jedem Start fragt mich Blasc ob ich meine Addons aktualisieren will, soweit so gut. Bloß warum sind es immer die gleichen Addons die er aktualisieren will, kommen da täglich neue Updates?!


Aktualisiert sind die Dinger aber. Das Fenster nervt nur immer.

Najo, trotzdem danke, das es diese Funktion überhaupt gibt!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. Dezember 2007)

ich habe auch immer diesen fehler , wen ich meine ADDONS updated will -.- und dann habe ich noch ein prob wenn ich wow beende bekomme ich Blasc ne Fehlermeldung umbekannter fehler , dieser fehler kommt am tag 5 mal vor was zum *kotzen* ist , und wenn ich Blasc Raperiern will hängt sich Blasc ollkommen auf -.-


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich habe auch immer diesen fehler , wen ich meine ADDONS updated will -.- und dann habe ich noch ein prob wenn ich wow beende bekomme ich Blasc ne Fehlermeldung umbekannter fehler , dieser fehler kommt am tag 5 mal vor was zum *kotzen* ist , und wenn ich Blasc Raperiern will hängt sich Blasc ollkommen auf -.-



Komplette Neuinstallation: Aber nicht einfach nur das BLASC-Verzeichnis löschen, sondern über Systemsteuerung -> Software (unter Vista natürlich Programme und Funktionen) deinstallieren. Danach die aktuelle Version downloaden und installieren.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2007)

Kuriantas schrieb:


> nun gut, es wäre eine möglichkeit, aber ich denke wenn BLASC den Service schon anbietet sollte der auch BUGFREI nutzbar sein...



Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau läuft bei allen Benutzern auf dem Planeten fehlerfrei - alles andere nennt man Software. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber wir lesen natürlich das Feedback, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, können aber nicht auf alles Antworten - nutzen jedoch Eure Hinweise um die Fehler zu beheben - Das dauert jedoch einige Zeit. 

Wir möchten uns nur ungern in jedem einzelnen Thread wiederholen - das kostet Zeit, die nicht in die Weiterentwicklung fließen kann. 

Unser Entwickler regnor schreibt auch vereinzelt User an, um Probleme besser nachvollziehen zu können - nur jeden Fehler einzeln kann man bei Programm-Problemen nicht supporten bzw. beheben - wir arbeiten also meist an globalen Updates für unser Tool. 



> aber ich denke, wenn man genug Hinweise auf Fehler bei BLASC gibt umso besser geht der Fortschritt des Clients vorran. Schliesslich ist das ja schon ein tolles Tool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreadalus (9. Dezember 2007)

quartz wird immer falsch installiert


----------



## Kuriantas (9. Dezember 2007)

danke für die antwort Zam, aber 0:40 ?

Und da denke ich mal wieder unbezahlte Überstunden für die Community



aber zum Thema: habe seit enigen Tagen nicht mehr diesen Fehler gehabt, habe gesehn das auch ein Client Patch da war, wurde das damit auch gefixt, habe die Notizen nicht wirklich angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

